# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türklerin İlk Anayurdunun Sınırlarının Kesin Olarak Çizilmemesinin Nedenleri Nelerdir

## veli

Türklerin ilk yurdu 
Türklerin ilk ve anayurdu Orta Asyadır . Orta Asyanın sınırları şöyledir : 
Doğuda Kingan ( Kadırgan ) Dağları , 
Güneyde Hindikuş , Karanlık dağları 
Batıda Hazar Gölü , 
Kuzeyde Sibirya ovaları ile çevrili toprak parçasıdır . 

Türklerin burada yaşayışları 
Türklerin Orta Asyadaki yaşayışlarının , bulundukları yerin iklimi, bitki örtüsü ve yeryüzü şekilleri belirlemişti . Bu nedenle Türkler , ana yurtta , tarım ticaret ve daha çok hayvancılıkla geçinirlerdi . 
Türklerin Yerleştikleri Bölgeler 
Orta Asya da yaşayan Türkler çeşitli nedenlerle ana yurtlarından göç ettiler . Tarihte buna Büyük Göçler diyoruz . 
Göçlerin en büyük nedeni ekonomik nedenlerdir . Yurtlarında iklim değişikliği sonucu oluşan kuraklık , toprakları verimsizleştirdi . Ortaya çıkan geçim sıkıntısı ve artan nüfusa toprakların yetmemesi göçe neden olmuştur . 
Göçlerin nedenlerini ;
İklim koşulları ve ekonmik güçlükler ile ,
Türk boyları arasındaki mücadeleler ve dış baskılar şeklinde özetleyebiliriz . 
Atın evcilleştirilmiş olması , araba ve tekerleğin bilinmesi göçleri kolaylaştırmıştır . Göç eden Türklerin bir kısmı Maveraünnehir'e ( Seyhun  Ceyhun arası ) bir kısmı Ural dağları ile Volga ( İtil ) ırmağı boylarına gittiler . Diğer bir kısmı ise Altay dağları taraflarına , başkalarıda Çinde Kansu bölgesine , Güneye gidenler ise Hindistana yerleştiler . 
Göçler uygarlıkların yayılmasına yeni kültürlerin doğmasına neden oldu . Göç etmeyen Türk boyları yurtta kaldılar , burada devletler kurdular . Türklerin büyük göçlerden sonra kurdukları ilk Türk devleti Asya Hun ( Büyük Hun ) Devletidir. 
Kavimler Göçü 
Asya Hun Devletinin yıkılmasından sonra Hunlar dağıldı . Hunların bir bölümü Balkaş gölü ile Aral gölü arasındaki topraklarda yaşamaya devam etti. Bir süre sonra buradaki Hunlar diğer Türk boylarının da onlara katılmasıyla yeniden güçlendi . Balamir zamanında Türkler Hazar Gölünün Kuzeyinden batıya doğru ilerlemeye başladılar . Avrupada bütün kavimler birbirine baskı yaparak yer değiştirdiler .

----------

